# OpenSuse 10.3 - nur noch Textmodus nach Grafikkarten-Wechsel



## rolli (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Eines vorweg:
Ich habe im Prinzip keine Ahnung von Linux, ich experimentiere nur interessehalber ein wenig damit herum.

Ich habe es geschafft, OpenSuse 10.3 so einzurichten, dass alles so weit funktioniert, wie ich das brauche. Das einzige, was ich noch nicht hinbekommen habe, war die 3D-Beschleunigung. Bevor ich mich dem widmen kann, hier mein aktuelles Problem:
Meine GeForce 7950 GX2 habe ich durch eine 8800 GT ersetzt. Seitdem zeigt sich das System nur noch im Textmodus. Es gibt also keine grafische Oberfläche mehr.
Ich kann mich im Prinzip nur anmelden mit Username und Passwort, aber das war's auch schon. Der einzige Konsolen-Befehl, den ich kenne, lautet "exit", das hilft mir hier natürlich wenig. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bzw. einen Befehl, mit dem die grafische Oberfläche zu starten wäre oder sollte ich besser gleich das ganze System neu installieren?
Es war der offizielle Grafiktreiber von Nvidia installiert.

Es lief wie gesagt vorher alles recht zufriedenstellend, deshalb mache ich den GraKa-Wechsel für das Problem verantwortlich.
Wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich noch ein ganz anderes Problem? 

Sonstige Daten:
AMD Opteron 180
2048 MiB RAM

Ich hoffe auf eure Ratschläge.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (25. Juni 2008)

versuche mal den befehl "init runlevel 5"


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. Juni 2008)

einfach auf die nvidia seite gehen und den neusten linux treiber runterladen, die .sh ausführen und dann die fragen beantworten.

jetzt nochmal ausführlich 
du lädst die .sh datei von der nvidia seite runter, machst sie auf einen usb-stick, steckst diesen unter opensuse 10.3 drann (am besten wenn er fertig mit booten ist).
meldest dich an. (am besten mit "root" und dem dazugehörigen root-passwort)
nun machst du cd (change directory) und dann /media/ (hier 2 mal tab drücken dann sollte er dir alles auflisten was es da gibt, dann den namen deines usbsticks anfangen einzutippen und mit tab verfolständigen lassen) so dann bist du schon ganz gut dabei. jetzt noch ./[hier sollte der name des nvidiatreibers sein, aber ohne eckige klammern, kannst du wieder sobald der name eindeutig ist mit tab verfolständigen] dann klickst du dich da einmal gekonnt durch (in der hoffnung das alles glatt geht) und sagst danach init 6 dann startet der rechner neu, in der hoffnung das es danach geht.


----------



## rolli (25. Juni 2008)

Danke für eure Tipps.

Leider konnte sich kein Erfolg einstellen. 
Das Runlevel 5 zu starten bringt überhaupt nichts, offenbar ist er bereits auf 5 nach dem Hochfahren.

@Las_Bushus
Die schöne Anleitung von dir ist leider auch nicht anwendbar; unter media bekomme ich lediglich floppy angeboten.
Offenbar ist das System doch nicht so perfekt eingerichtet...
vermutlich könnte ich theoretisch auf den USB-Stick über /dev/disk zugreifen. Nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie ich da drauf kommen soll.
Das wird mir wahrscheinlich zu kompliziert.

Das Beste wär dann wohl doch eine Neuinstallation. Seltsamerweise lässt sich mit der OpenSuse-DVD keine Reparatur-Installation durchführen. Da heißt es immer nur "Während der Installation trat ein Fehler auf".

Schade, aber wenn's mich mal wieder packt, mach ich das System nochmal neu.


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. Juni 2008)

so um den usb stick zu mounten wäre es gut zu wissen was bei dir alles an sata ports hängt der usb stick wird als sd[buchstabe hochzählen nach allen laufwerken]1
um das ganze nutzbar zu machen sagst du: mount /dev/sd[d, wahrscheinlich]1 /mnt/ und dann gehst du halt in das verzeichnis /mnt/ und führst da die .sh aus.


----------



## rolli (26. Juni 2008)

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe.

Mir ist das Ganze jetzt zu blöd geworden, nachdem ich den USB-Stick ums Verrecken nicht gemountet bekommen habe.
Ich hab dann noch ein wenig herumgespielt und dabei festgestellt, dass ich nicht mal mehr auf meine Festplatten zugreifen konnte ("permission denied"). Knoppix habe ich noch probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Sei's drum, ich hab das System jetzt neu installiert.


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. Juni 2008)

warst du als nutzer oder als root angemeldet? wo wolltest du das ganze hinmounten?


----------



## rolli (26. Juni 2008)

Nun, ich hab mich genau an deine Anleitung gehalten, also nach /mnt/ .
Das hab ich doch richtig verstanden, oder?

Angemeldet war ich als root; das Problem war nur, dass ich vermutlich nicht die richtige Laufwerksbezeichnung gefunden habe. Hab zwar alles von sda1 bis sdh1 probiert, aber nie konnte ich danach in /mnt/ die nvidia-datei finden.

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass da noch mehr faul war an dem System, aber vielleicht lag's auch an mir. 

Jedenfalls läuft's jetzt wieder so wie vorher. Hoffe mal, dass ich das mit der 3D-Beschleunigung auch mal noch hinkriege. Sollte man aber nen neuen Thread aufmachen, stimmt's?


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juni 2008)

Logge dich mal als Root ein und bearbeite per "pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" die Konfigurationsdarei der grafischen Oberfläche. Das "nvidia" ersetzt du durch "vesa". Damit hast du zwar keine 3D-Beschleunigung mehr, aber du kannst den Rest wieder unter KDE/Gnome machen, also mit allem Komfort wie Automount, anklicken etc. Dann installierst du die neuste Version von der Nvidia-Homepage und alles sollte wieder laufen.
PS: Das nächst Mal guckst du erst, ob dein Treiber die Grafikkarte unterstützt und tauscht dann aus.


----------



## rolli (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, sorry.
Jetzt ist das System neu installiert und läuft wie vor dem GraKa-Wechsel, also prima, nur eben ohne 3D.

Der Treiber war eh der neueste, daran scheitert's nicht. Die Probleme liegen wohl wo anders. Im Zweifel sogar bei mir. 

Also: Das hier beschriebene Problem ist für mich erledigt. Sollen wir das andere auch gleich hier klären oder besser nen neuen Thread aufmachen?

P.S.: Ich wechsel die GraKa wegen meinen Games unter Windows, Linux ist ja nur so ne Spielerei für mich. Ich kann ja ned ahnen, dass das Linux gleich so allergisch reagiert.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Las_Bushus (27. Juni 2008)

für die 3D-Beschleunigung einfach den NVIDIA Treiber runterladen und installieren, jetzt solltest du den stick ja relativ komfortabel anstecken/mounten/benutzen können  dann wieder eine shell aufmachen und su -l eingeben dann das root pw und dann nach /media/[usbstöpsel]/ gehen mit cd und dort dann wieder ./[nvidias .sh ] dann sollte das gehen tutn tun, es sei denn er fordert dich auf dein X auszuknipsen um es richtig zu installieren, dann müssteste nochmal fragen^^.


zu deinem P.S.: windows ist da tlw. auch sehr zimperlich wenn der treiber die graka nicht kennt... das prob gibts rum wie num 

MfG,
Las_Bushus


----------



## rolli (29. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt bin ich auch wieder da. 

Schön, dass du es so ausführlich erklärst, ich fürchte nur, das Problem ist etwas tiefgreifender.
Den Treiber habe ich nämlich installiert. Das Ganze musste ich ohne X-Server machen, also hab ich dazu ins runlevel 3 geschalten.
Dann fehlte ihm zum kompilieren erstmal "gcc", das hab ich ihm installiert, dann wollte er noch die source files, auch die konnte ich von DVD installieren.

So weit ich das beurteilen kann, verlief die Treiberinstallation dann korrekt, jedenfalls gabs keine Fehlermeldungen.

Nun ist der Treiber drauf, aber wenn ich das X-Konfigprogramm öffne, erhalte ich die Meldung, dass keine 3D-Beschleunigung verfügbar ist.

Wäre es denkbar, dass ich zum korrekten Betrieb noch die nForce-Treiber installieren muss?
Ich verwende ein nForce 4 SLI-Board.

Oder könnte es sein, dass ich irgendwo einen entscheidenden Fehler gemacht habe?


----------



## Las_Bushus (30. Juni 2008)

also treiber für den nforce4 chipsatz sollten alle im kernel drinn sein da auch die für mein nForce 5 Chipsatz alle da sind. das mit der 3D Beschleunigung wirst du jetzt nur mit dem NVIDIA controllcenter machen können (denk ich mal ganz stark). also auf SUSE unten klicken und mal bissl suchen, irgendwo tummelt sich da das nvidia-controllcenter rum. da solltest du dann auch die 3d beschleunigung aktivieren können. gegebenen falls einfach mal testen ob sie es nicht schon ist.


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2008)

Zumindest bei den ATI Treibern brauch man die 3D-Beschleunigung nicht explizit einzuschalten. Die ist an obwohl das Häkchen nicht gesetzt ist.


----------



## rolli (30. Juni 2008)

Hm, ich kann beim besten Willen keine Option im Nvidia-Kontrollprogramm für 3D-Beschleunigung finden.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die 3D-Beschleunigung auch tatsächlich nicht verfügbar ist.
In Supertux ist nämlich die die Option "OpenGL" ausgegraut.
Das ist doch ein eindeutiger Hinweis, wenn auch Supertux natürlich so super läuft. 

Echt komisch; im Nvidia-Programm sieht's gut aus. Temperatursensor funktioniert, es gibt nirgendwo negative Meldungen, alles super so weit ich das beurteilen kann.
Die 8800 GT sollte aber eigentlich schon unterstützt werden, was meint ihr? Vielleicht muss ich auf nen neuen Treiber warten?

Edit: Ich hab die ganze Treiberinstallation jetzt nochmal gemacht und mich dabei exakt an die Anleitung auf der Nvidia-Seite gehalten. Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------

